# Need advice on improving my mockup



## Ranietz (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.

After a long brake from anything that's related to music I decided to give it a go again.

I did a short mockup of a part of The Mummy Returns soundtrack by Alan Silverstri.
Any comments on how to improve it are most welcome. 

Here's the link: http://www.box.net/shared/zk3jtasix6

_Edit:_ Here's the link to the second version: http://www.box.net/shared/xpbprt0cvf

Thanks,
Ranietz

_Edit:_ I forgot to mention that I only used EWQLSO Gold XP in Kontakt 3.5.


----------



## Ranietz (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback Guy and John.

Regarding reverb: The mix is dry with no reverb added. So it's not the fault of the mp3 rendering.
I would love to get the Platinum version of EWQLSO but I can't afford it at the moment and I'm also trying to get the most of what I have before buying more stuff.
I'm also a bit short on reverb plugins. All I have is what comes with Kontakt (convolution) and Sonar 6 PE (just some basic reverbs and the Perfect Space Convolution Reverb).
I haven't experimented much with reverbs in the past but I'll give it a try and see what happens. Any advice on how to add reverb to an orchestral mix will be much appreciated.

Regarding unison: There _is_ a lot of unison doubling going on. I'll try to add more variation on to each track to loosen things up a bit.

Regarding low stuff: I added a high pass filter on every track to get rid of unnecessary low frequencies. I may have overdone it on some of the bass tracks. I was mixing on headphones (I got neighbors too you know  ) so it's hard to get the bass frequencies right.

Regarding dynamics: I think the overall dynamics could be improved. Especially the strings since I did those last and I was getting really tired by then.

Thanks again for the feedback


----------



## JohnG (Jan 13, 2010)

I also use a low pass filter, but only on synth tracks when they have a lot going on down there. I usually set it on a curve but I don't take out anything above about 40 Hz. If you listen, even through headphones, to a "modern" movie score, there is a lot of energy "down there."

And if you don't have any reverb at all, I'd just try that first. It may make a substantial, positive difference.


----------



## Ranietz (Jan 13, 2010)

JohnG @ Wed 13 Jan said:


> I also use a low pass filter, but only on synth tracks when they have a lot going on down there. I usually set it on a curve but I don't take out anything above about 40 Hz. If you listen, even through headphones, to a "modern" movie score, there is a lot of energy "down there."
> 
> And if you don't have any reverb at all, I'd just try that first. It may make a substantial, positive difference.



Did you mean you also use a _high_ pass filter since you also mentioned that you don't take out anything above 40 Hz? I got a little confused about that.

I trying out the convolution reverb in Kontakt now to see if I can add some space to the mix. Haven't found anything that makes it better yet though. I also added some SIPS scripts to the tracks which really dried up the samples so now there is even a bigger need for reverb.


----------



## Jaap (Jan 13, 2010)

Very nice piece. I agree with most points John pointed out, specially on adding some more lower instruments, but enjoyed it a lot!


----------



## Ranietz (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Jaap. 

I'm gonna keep working on it. You guys have given me lots of things to work on. Thanks again.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 13, 2010)

Ranietz @ 13th January 2010 said:


> Did you mean you also use a _high_ pass filter since you also mentioned that you don't take out anything above 40 Hz? I got a little confused about that.



I meant a high pass filter -- sorry!!


----------



## alphabetgreen (Jan 13, 2010)

Throw up your your para10 EQ on the screen, and make all the knobs look like an eagle gliding high, over the lakeland heather (i.e. low mids and getting higher towards the extremeties, but lower the 2 outside ones - see attached crude picture below for guidelines).

http://www.box.net/shared/pxtie4plh5

n.b. You don't have to make the diagram fit exactly. Use your ears, of course.


----------



## Ranietz (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks alphabetgreen. I'll try it out.


----------



## Ranietz (Jan 16, 2010)

Here's a new mix:

http://www.box.net/shared/xpbprt0cvf

I did some Eq and added some reverb. Haven't done much about the dynamics and unisons yet. I feel I need a break from this now, still, I've learned a lot from this little mockup practice.

I'll appreciate any comments you can give.


----------

